# Counter



## Benutzer007 (3. November 2014)

Hallo,

es gibt ja jede Menge Counter, mit denen man Seitenaufrufe zählen lassen kann. Google Analytics ist eine der Plattformen mit relativ viel Möglichkeiten, daneben gibt es viele andere wie statcounter etc.

Ich suche eine ganz einfache Möglichkeit, wo man (nach Login) zwei Funktionen definieren kann:
- zähle die Anzahl der Aufrufe einer Seite (ohne Login), zaehle(Seite)
- nenne die Summe der Aufrufe (ohne Login), nenne(Seite)​M.W. bieten die üblichen Counter so etwas nicht an. Kennt einer einen Anbieter, wo so was geht bzw. wie könnte man so etwas ohne einen eigenen Server umsetzen?

Grüße


----------



## Alice (3. November 2014)

Mit PHP kannst Du so etwas sehr leicht umsetzen. PHP + Textdatei oder besser PHP + MySQL. Das schwierigste ist es, einen Benutzer (Gast) eindeutig zu erkennen. Da Du aber nur registrierte User "loggen" willst, ist es wirklich sehr einfach.


----------



## Benutzer007 (3. November 2014)

Da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, wie es scheint.

Die User sollen sich nicht einloggen, jeder, der eine Seite aufruft, soll gezählt werden. 
Aber das wäre vielleicht eine Variante für später, um Systemeinstellungen zu speichern.
Aber im ersten Schritt soll sich nur der Admin einloggen können, um das System einzurichten.
Am liebsten wäre mir Javascript auf dem Server (node.js) ohne Datenbank. 
Einfach Seite, hochzählen und fertig.


----------



## Alice (3. November 2014)

Ich habe zwar ein paar kleinere JS "Anwendungen" geschrieben, kenne mich damit aber leider nicht so gut aus. Ich würde PHP nehmen weil es einfach, schnell und nicht in den Umfang wie JS zu manipulieren ist. Des Weiteren muss der Client JS aktiviert haben, was Du nicht beeinflussen kannst und somit wieder ein Nachteil für dich ist. Ich verwende JS ausschließlich um meinen Usern "besseren Kompfort" zu bieten. Der Counter ist aber in DEINEM Interesse, daher sollte er auch zuverlässige Daten bieten. Meine Meinung.

Möchtest Du zählen wie oft ein User "klickt" (auf andere Unterseiten) oder möchtest Du wirklich jede Unterseite einzeln erfassen? Ich könnte dir helfen, wenn du möchtest.


----------



## ikosaeder (3. November 2014)

Ich würde das auch mit PHP machen. Dazu am besten eine SessionID generieren, und eine globale Variable anlegen. Dann auf jeder Seite Code hinzufügen, der die Variable hochzählt und am Ende der Session den Wert in einer Datei speichert.
Eine sehr einfache Form eines Counters (ohne Session Id) findest du z.B. hier
http://phptutorial.info/scripts/Hit_counter.html
Da wird jedes Laden der Seite gezählt und bei vielen Besuchern ist das Öffnen und Schließen der Datei natürlich ungünstig.
Über die erwähnte SessionId könntest du sicherstellen, das jeder Besucher in einem gewissen Zeitraum nur einmal gezählt wird, bzw. die Seitenaufrufe auch nach Benutzer unterscheiden und bessere Statistik betreiben.
Hier ist noch mal ein aufwendigerer Counter:
http://css-resources.com/PHP-page-visit-counter-with-sessions-for-website.html


----------



## Benutzer007 (3. November 2014)

Danke euch beiden.

Mir geht es im Moment darum zu checken, was machbar ist.

Wäre so etwas bei GitHub oder woanders machbar mit PHP, wenn man keinen eigenen Server hat oder will?

Wichtig ist, dass das Ding in einer vorhandenen Seite von Blogger (Google blogspot.com, es ist ein Blog) eingebunden werden kann.
Die Seite kann also definitiv keine ".php"-Seite sein und auf dem php-Server liegen sondern bleibt eine Blogger-Seite mit .html oder einer anderen Kennung z. B.  "..../search/label/Suchbegriff"

Zum Verständnis: Ich will in dem Blog in Zukunft auch fremde Links anbieten und will einfach wissen und dies mitteilen, wie die ankommen. Das ist in dieser Art mit klassischen Countern m. W. nicht leistbar. D. h. mit Google Analytics ginge es, aber nur mit Anmeldung, was ich nicht will.


PS: Mein Blog: http://www.tutorials.de/blogs/ikosaeder/ --> Fehler!


----------



## Alice (3. November 2014)

Die Frage ist: Was ist das genau für ein Blog? Also wem "gehört" er?

Ist das so eine Webseite wo man kostenlose Blog eröffnen kann, wo das Blog aber nicht auf den eigenen Webspace liegt? Oder hast du es unter ein eigener Domain installiert? Zeig mal ein Link.


----------



## SpiceLab (3. November 2014)

Benutzer007 hat gesagt.:


> Wichtig ist, dass das Ding in einer vorhandenen Seite von Blogger (Google blogspot.com, es ist ein Blog) eingebunden werden kann.





Alice hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage ist: Was ist das genau für ein Blog? Also wem "gehört" er?
> 
> Ist das so eine Webseite wo man kostenlose Blog eröffnen kann, wo das Blog aber nicht auf den eigenen Webspace liegt? Oder hast du es unter ein eigener Domain installiert? Zeig mal ein Link.


google blogspot


----------



## Alice (3. November 2014)

Achso. Ich kenne Google-Blogspot leider nicht. Hat man dort FTP-Zugang zu einem kleinen Webspace?


----------



## Benutzer007 (3. November 2014)

Liegt bei Google, keine eigene Domain, auch kein FTP-Zugang.
So wie der Google-Blog: http://google-produkte.blogspot.de/
aber statt "google-produkte" halt "benutzer007" ;-)


----------



## Alice (3. November 2014)

Ich möchte dir nicht reinreden, aber ich würde es mit eigenem Webspace machen. Halte von so etwas überhaupt nichts.


----------



## ikosaeder (4. November 2014)

Benutzer007 hat gesagt.:


> PS: Mein Blog: http://www.tutorials.de/blogs/ikosaeder/ --> Fehler!


Ja leider ist der Inhalt der alten Seite nicht vollständig hier übernommen worden. Muss ich mal löschen.


----------

